# Jensen Cd/stereo Question



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 2008 23rs which we have taken out on a few trips. So far I have managed to figure everything out except for one thing that is starting to bug the heck out of me. We have the Jensen CD/Stereo system that looks like a detached face car stereo. I can't for the life of me figure out how to switch the sound on for the outside speakers. I haven't even located a switch of any kind. Driving me nuts. No instructions in any of the manuals. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

you might try the fader control...I think it controls the outside speaker on our 23 krs 2008


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I wish I HAD outside speakers....


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Press "Audio" till you see "FAD". Then press button on top of "Audio". All the way to front is "outside". Press bottom switch to return to inside. Hope this helps!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

In our '08 23rs, you push the center of the volume knob until FAD appears (It starts out with TR-treble, b-bass, ba-balance left to right, then fa-fader). I might be wrong on the letters but you'll figure it out. Turn the volume knob left or right to adjust inside to outside levels.
Now, I have one for you...how do you program the stations or set the damn time on that radio?

bbwb


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

bbwb said:


> In our '08 23rs, you push the center of the volume knob until FAD appears (It starts out with TR-treble, b-bass, ba-balance left to right, then fa-fader). I might be wrong on the letters but you'll figure it out. Turn the volume knob left or right to adjust inside to outside levels.
> Now, I have one for you...how do you program the stations or set the damn time on that radio?
> 
> bbwb


After you find the station you want to save, hold in one of the six buttons for greater than 3 seconds.

The Time of Day: My Operation Manual is for a Jenson JCD3006 (which has the time function). The radio in my 2008 21RS is a JCD3007 (no clock function)







. Check your radio faceplate for the model you have. Hope this helps!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just be careful not to accidently blast show tunes outside for the neighbors









"the Phaaaaaaaantom of the Opera is there.....inside your mind"


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Just be careful not to accidently blast show tunes outside for the neighbors


Been there,... Done that!


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

FYI, you folks nailed it. It was the fader. Thanks again.


----------

